# Other water hose???



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 98 starline 640 with the water tank at one end of the table. Looking at the access hatches the other day because of supply problems I noticed that the round hatch which the hoses and the power cables go through has two hoses but only one goes to the pump!! the other goes to nowt ! what is this for and should anything be attached tankside??
Guerrrero


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

it is probably the vent for the tank to allow water to enter it, the air needs to be removed form the tanks for the water to replace it (do you have a hose connection on the out side for filling up?) more experts will be along shortly.


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm
Thanks for that but I dont think it is a vent (but I may be wrong) as it must vent when filled when the filler cap is removed, and as this is at the top of the tank and not the side I dont think its an overflow?. The tank side (inside) has a threaded protrusion but nothing attached, just looks as though it should have and its missing something.
Guerrero


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I am supprised no one has relpied with a answer yet but i am sure it is for venting air when you use a put a hose connector on the water filler cap i.e. a hose lock type.

It mat have been for something else but i cannot think what if your pump is connected and its all working.


----------

